# Good towns to live in in the States?...British female can't decide!...



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi there!

I am a British female...and trying to decide which town/place to move to in the States but it's really difficult!. My American partner has left it to me to choose...

Must be relatively safe with some good job opportunities...nice people and preferably not freezing....

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated! 

Thank you, Tania


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What kind of good job opportunities? (what kind of job are you and your hubby looking for)

Not freezing... Is 40+ Celcius ok? Tornado's? Earthquakes? 
Do you like vibrant cities or small farmer towns?
Is religion important for you? (or the absence thereof) 
...


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Has your American partner lived in the USA before? Any areas they would want to live in again? The USA is pretty big.  Lots of different cities to pick from.


----------



## Aloysius_ (Apr 11, 2013)

A bit more detail about what you're seeking would help. For example, Seattle's a nice town with decent job opportunities, but the traffic is horrible and, while it doesn't often freeze the weather is commonly gray with bone-chilling rain. 

Do you like dry weather? Denver's not bad but you're a long way from other cities and from the coast.

I would never live there but Texas has decent economic opportunity but hot hot weather and, well, you'd be living around Texans. 

Small town or big city or out in the sticks? Hot weather, cool weather, or a mix? Wet climate or dry climate? Mountains or flatland? Near the ocean or inland? Type of work you would be seeking? Cultural interests?


----------



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

2fargone said:


> Has your American partner lived in the USA before? Any areas they would want to live in again? The USA is pretty big.  Lots of different cities to pick from.


Hi! Thank you for your reply! Sorry it was a bit vague...! America is so vast that it's really difficult to choose. Yes my partner is from D.C but I don't want to live there as it is quite dangerous . We are looking for a place that's not really cold so moderate to warm/ climate; good job opportunities as we need to work - I work as a Private PA and he works in restaurant management; I like nice countryside, but don't want to be in the middle of nowhere!; I do like to have interesting, people around and lastly a place with a good community spirit if poss. I hope that's not asking to much!!!! 
Thanks, Tania


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Tania007 said:


> Yes my partner is from D.C but I don't want to live there as it is quite dangerous


That's perhaps a bit of over-generalisation. My wife and I are moving to DC in two weeks. The area where we're going to live is, in my opinion, far safer than many other places I've lived in a variety of countries. Even Tokyou has places I would not take a guest.

I'm sure you could point to cities in your own country where there are good sections and bad sections. Those where you would not walk alone at night and those where you could fall out of the pub late and walk home quite safely.


----------



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

Aloysius_ said:


> A bit more detail about what you're seeking would help. For example, Seattle's a nice town with decent job opportunities, but the traffic is horrible and, while it doesn't often freeze the weather is commonly gray with bone-chilling rain.
> 
> Do you like dry weather? Denver's not bad but you're a long way from other cities and from the coast.
> 
> ...



Hi Aloysius,
I hope I am doing this right -I am a new member...
Thank you so much for your reply I have made a note of Denver and Texas- I heard that the economy is strong there. 
Sorry it was a bit vague...! I will try to answer yr questions, my partner is from D.C but I don't want to live there as it is too dangerous . We are looking for a place that's not really cold so moderate to hot ; good job opportunities as we really need to earn good money now - I work as a Private PA and he works in restaurant management; I like nice countryside, but don't want to be in the sticks as you said; I do like to have interesting, people around and lastly a place with a good community spirit -so not a large city. Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you so much, Tania


----------



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

Bellthorpe said:


> That's perhaps a bit of over-generalisation. My wife and I are moving to DC in two weeks. The area where we're going to live is, in my opinion, far safer than many other places I've lived in a variety of countries. Even Tokyou has places I would not take a guest.
> 
> I'm sure you could point to cities in your own country where there are good sections and bad sections. Those where you would not walk alone at night and those where you could fall out of the pub late and walk home quite safely.


I am over generalizing I'm sorry! I have a young child so I am over concerned at the moment! I know there are some great areas in D.C. Give me a good area to live in D.C that's not too expensive and relatively safe?
Thanks!


----------



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

EVHB said:


> What kind of good job opportunities? (what kind of job are you and your hubby looking for)
> 
> Not freezing... Is 40+ Celcius ok? Tornado's? Earthquakes? NO TORNADO'S,OR EARTHQUAKES
> Do you like vibrant cities or small farmer towns? NOT A FARMING TOWN
> ...


Thank you for your reply! Sorry it was a bit vague...! My partner is from D.C but I concerned about safety as I have a young child. We are looking for a place that's not really cold so moderate to warm/ climate; good job opportunities as we need to work - I work as a Private PA/Designer and he works in restaurant management; I like nice countryside, but don't want to be in the middle of nowhere!; I like to have interesting, people around and good community spirit if poss!. Am I asking to much?!! 
Thanks, Tania


----------



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

2fargone said:


> Has your American partner lived in the USA before? Any areas they would want to live in again? The USA is pretty big.  Lots of different cities to pick from.


Actually we have been living in Europe for along time that's why we are unsure! Well a place with good jobs and warm to hot.., (restaurant management/and Private PA), that's our most important criteria.
Any ideas would be really appreciated ...
Thanks
Tania


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Tania007 said:


> Actually we have been living in Europe for along time that's why we are unsure! Well a place with good jobs and warm to hot.., (restaurant management/and Private PA), that's our most important criteria. Any ideas would be really appreciated ... Thanks Tania


How about Tennessee? Like Memphis or Nashville, those are warmer climates with good place to get a job. If you want warm to hot climate, you'll be looking more to the south. It doesn't get very cold like it would up north but it does have higher humidity unlike the north or west. Also depending on how much money you want to make. If you like more in the country side then wages will be lower then more of the city with higher wages.

Also like someone else mentioned would you like flat land, hilly, or mountains? Next to the sea or further in land. Do you want a place that's mostly warm/hot or that would get a bit of snow. 

You need to be more specific of where you'd like to live. You said you don't want to live in DC because it's more dangerous well your bigger cities will be more dangerous.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Personally, I'd recommend Boston or any of the larger cities in New England, however the winters there can be COLD and harsh. As has already been said, though, every big city in the US has its safer districts. It just takes living a while in an area to get the feel for what neighborhoods suit you the best.

Each area also has its particular set of hazards, which include various forms of weather extremes. Tornadoes in the Midwest, hurricanes in Florida and the Gulf, earthquakes and fires in California. When you live there, though, you get used to the precautions and how to deal with the warnings or the events themselves. 

You may want to start scanning some of the job boards online to get a feel for the areas where the jobs you're looking for are most available. In the US particularly, the old saying applies: "Rich or poor, it's nice to have money." 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Tania007 said:


> I am over generalizing I'm sorry! I have a young child so I am over concerned at the moment! I know there are some great areas in D.C. Give me a good area to live in D.C that's not too expensive and relatively safe?
> Thanks!


'Expensive' is a relative term, and I don't know your budget. We'll be living near Logan Circle, which is the NW sector.


----------



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hi Ddang,
Thank you for replying (I hope I am replying in the right place I'm new on here.)
O.K i have made a note of Tennessee and here are some more details, as requested, in case you think of another good area.
We are looking for a place that's not really cold so moderate to warm/ climate; good job opportunities as we need to work - I work as a Private PA and he works in restaurant management; I like nice countryside, but don't want to be in the middle of nowhere!; I do like to have interesting, people around and lastly a place with a good community spirit if poss. I hope that's not asking to much!!!! 
Thank you so much, Tania


----------



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

ddang said:


> How about Tennessee? Like Memphis or Nashville, those are warmer climates with good place to get a job. If you want warm to hot climate, you'll be looking more to the south. It doesn't get very cold like it would up north but it does have higher humidity unlike the north or west. Also depending on how much money you want to make. If you like more in the country side then wages will be lower then more of the city with higher wages.
> 
> Also like someone else mentioned would you like flat land, hilly, or mountains? Next to the sea or further in land. Do you want a place that's mostly warm/hot or that would get a bit of snow.
> 
> You need to be more specific of where you'd like to live. You said you don't want to live in DC because it's more dangerous well your bigger cities will be more dangerous.


I am replying again because I think I posted it in the wrong place!

Hi Ddang,
Thank you for replying (I hope I am replying in the right place I'm new on here.)
O.K i have made a note of Tennessee (I am familiar with all those large houses down there). Here are some more details, as requested, in case you think of another good area. 
We are looking for a place that's not really cold so moderate to warm/ climate (snow is great to); good job opportunities as we need to work - I work as a Private PA and he works in restaurant management; I like nice countryside, preferably flatland, but don't want to be in the middle of nowhere!; I do like to have interesting, people around and lastly a place with a good community spirit if poss. I hope that's not asking too much!!!! 
Thank you so much, Tania


----------



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

Bevdeforges said:


> Personally, I'd recommend Boston or any of the larger cities in New England, however the winters there can be COLD and harsh. As has already been said, though, every big city in the US has its safer districts. It just takes living a while in an area to get the feel for what neighborhoods suit you the best.
> 
> Each area also has its particular set of hazards, which include various forms of weather extremes. Tornadoes in the Midwest, hurricanes in Florida and the Gulf, earthquakes and fires in California. When you live there, though, you get used to the precautions and how to deal with the warnings or the events themselves.
> 
> ...


Hi Super Moderator...
O.K yes I had already picked out Conneticut funnily enough, I would imagine they are similar (mentality wise). I guess I will just have to put up with the cold and snowy winters. I will try to look at some job sites that's a good idea, being near N.Y there must be good jobs there.
Thank you and much appreciated, Tania


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Tania007 said:


> Hi Ddang, Thank you for replying (I hope I am replying in the right place I'm new on here.) O.K i have made a note of Tennessee and here are some more details, as requested, in case you think of another good area. We are looking for a place that's not really cold so moderate to warm/ climate; good job opportunities as we need to work - I work as a Private PA and he works in restaurant management; I like nice countryside, but don't want to be in the middle of nowhere!; I do like to have interesting, people around and lastly a place with a good community spirit if poss. I hope that's not asking to much!!!! Thank you so much, Tania



I'd say check out Tennessee. I lived in Mississippi, Louisiana, and Alabama all southern states and i will say it gets pretty hot lol. I've been to Tennessee a lot and have family there, it's pretty nice place still a bit warm but can be little bit cooler. I've only been to the Memphis and Nashville area which is still nice city life but also some nice neighbourhoods and countryside. I've never been to Kentucky but have family there that also say it's nice and still bit on warm/hot side. If you don't mind the sun and want to be close to the water I'd say Florida's nice and have some good cities to live in like Orlando, Miami, Pensacola or to California where the weather is amazing with low humidity depending if it's southern or Northern of course. I just recently visited my family in Los Angeles. I wouldn't live in the city but the surrounding areas are very nice and further out you go the more country side you see. I have family in Orange County and it's not too bad. But I will say Los Angeles can be bit scary, lots of bums/ homeless/ gangs though again you'll find them in all of your bigger cities. I do know of smaller towns like ones I've lived in which are definitely countryside but being a PA and in restaurant businesses you won't get the higher wages as you would the bigger cities. Remember the further north you go, the colder the winters and lots of snow. Also you need to know which states you can be ok to handle certain situations. I think someone else previously mentioned this but out in California and on the west side they sometimes have fires, earthquakes, mudslides depending on location. 
In the south tends to have hurricanes/tornadoes. And up north you have heavy snowfall. I don't mean this to scare you as it isn't too bad. My mom grew up in California and said she been thru few earthquakes which weren't that bad. I myself have been thru 3 hurricanes one of them being a terrible one that I lot of people remember (hurricane Katrina) and I've also had several tornadoes hit my home town destroying my high school growing up and another one demolishing my aunts house. Again not to scare you but just know of the state you pick and what it's like. Probably some more I'm missing. Oh one place I haven't mentioned but absolutely love is Hawaii. Warm/ hot climate, ok humidity. Beautiful ocean waters and countryside and probably can get good business in places like Honolulu as its very touristy. I'd totally retire there someday but for now I love visiting lol.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Close to DC, you have Vienna, VA that is a really nice place, great for kids with excellent schools.
Maybe Arlington, VA?
Or close to Raleigh, NC?


----------



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

EVHB said:


> Close to DC, you have Vienna, VA that is a really nice place, great for kids with excellent schools.
> Maybe Arlington, VA?
> Or close to Raleigh, NC?


O.K thank you! I have heard really good things about Arlington and Raleigh actually. Thanks alot I will go and visit them for sure.
Tania


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Can someone tell me what a private pa is? Thank you.


----------



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

ddang said:


> I'd say check out Tennessee. I lived in Mississippi, Louisiana, and Alabama all southern states and i will say it gets pretty hot lol. I've been to Tennessee a lot and have family there, it's pretty nice place still a bit warm but can be little bit cooler. I've only been to the Memphis and Nashville area which is still nice city life but also some nice neighbourhoods and countryside. I've never been to Kentucky but have family there that also say it's nice and still bit on warm/hot side. If you don't mind the sun and want to be close to the water I'd say Florida's nice and have some good cities to live in like Orlando, Miami, Pensacola or to California where the weather is amazing with low humidity depending if it's southern or Northern of course. I just recently visited my family in Los Angeles. I wouldn't live in the city but the surrounding areas are very nice and further out you go the more country side you see. I have family in Orange County and it's not too bad. But I will say Los Angeles can be bit scary, lots of bums/ homeless/ gangs though again you'll find them in all of your bigger cities. I do know of smaller towns like ones I've lived in which are definitely countryside but being a PA and in restaurant businesses you won't get the higher wages as you would the bigger cities. Remember the further north you go, the colder the winters and lots of snow. Also you need to know which states you can be ok to handle certain situations. I think someone else previously mentioned this but out in California and on the west side they sometimes have fires, earthquakes, mudslides depending on location.
> In the south tends to have hurricanes/tornadoes. And up north you have heavy snowfall. I don't mean this to scare you as it isn't too bad. My mom grew up in California and said she been thru few earthquakes which weren't that bad. I myself have been thru 3 hurricanes one of them being a terrible one that I lot of people remember (hurricane Katrina) and I've also had several tornadoes hit my home town destroying my high school growing up and another one demolishing my aunts house. Again not to scare you but just know of the state you pick and what it's like. Probably some more I'm missing. Oh one place I haven't mentioned but absolutely love is Hawaii. Warm/ hot climate, ok humidity. Beautiful ocean waters and countryside and probably can get good business in places like Honolulu as its very touristy. I'd totally retire there someday but for now I love visiting lol.


Thank you for all the interesting tips. Yes I am very aware of all the natural disasters/zones especially these days one has to be very careful where to live I feel. I have written them all down. California and Hawaii are very tempting to me...but I'm concerned about the earthquakes/tsunamis.... ! 
All the answers have been really helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Tania007 (Sep 21, 2014)

twostep said:


> Can someone tell me what a private pa is? Thank you.


Yes a Private PA is someone that takes care of someones personal life, admin, travel arrangements, property management etc.... rather than taking care of the office side.
Hope that's clear! Bye


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

PA - personal assistant.


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

Tania007 said:


> Thank you for all the interesting tips. Yes I am very aware of all the natural disasters/zones especially these days one has to be very careful where to live I feel. I have written them all down. California and Hawaii are very tempting to me...but I'm concerned about the earthquakes/tsunamis.... ! All the answers have been really helpful. Thank you!



Oh good glad I could help. I wouldn't worry so much of the earthquakes. They don't happen that often and if so it's usually a small trimmer. I also wouldn't worry about tsunamis unless your on the other side of the world where they have been happening. Good luck!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Tania007 said:


> Hi! Thank you for your reply! Sorry it was a bit vague...! America is so vast that it's really difficult to choose. Yes my partner is from D.C but I don't want to live there as it is quite dangerous . We are looking for a place that's not really cold so moderate to warm/ climate; good job opportunities as we need to work - I work as a Private PA and he works in restaurant management; I like nice countryside, but don't want to be in the middle of nowhere!; I do like to have interesting, people around and lastly a place with a good community spirit if poss. I hope that's not asking to much!!!!
> Thanks, Tania


Well, Tania, actually the DC area will meet most of your needs. First, 70% of people who live and work within the DC orbit live in Virginia and Maryland, both very safe. Second, despite what you've heard, most of DC is very safe. The dangerous areas are well defined and most dangers occur at night.

DC region has a moderate climate and was the only U.S. region not to suffer from the horrendous 2008-09 recession, because Obama hired so many new federal workers, which then ignited many more jobs among private businesses that actually carry out most federal programs. 

You can have urban, suburban or rural living, all within two hours of DC, just depending upon your tolerance for commuting. Also, cost of living is higher the closer you live to DC.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

ddang said:


> Oh good glad I could help. I wouldn't worry so much of the earthquakes. They don't happen that often and if so it's usually a small trimmer. I also wouldn't worry about tsunamis unless your on the other side of the world where they have been happening. Good luck!


As Texas has tornados, extreme temperatures and earthquakes is is out.

Every town is a good town. It depends on what you make of it for your family. As OP states she has to work how about focusing on locations with potential jobs for both?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

8 years ago, husband and I were living in the UK.
He's originally from the Midwest (Iowa), and lived in Connecticut for 20 years.
We narrowed it down to a few places, (California....too expensive. Up north.... harsh winters...Florida...great for vacations, but that's all!!) and stuck a pin in a map....it landed in Georgia.
Our plan was.... see if we like it, and, if not, think again.
Well... we loved it...we stayed, and wouldn't live anywhere else. We sold my 1-bedroom mousebox of a house in the UK, bought a lovely huge house with an acre of land and a pool, and still had money left over.
Atlanta has a ton of job opportunities, the people are super-friendly, winters are mild, and summers are long.
I can't think of a better place to be!!
BTW...Elton John has a house in Atlanta. If it's good enough for him, it's good enough for me!!:hippie:


----------



## ddang (Jun 21, 2012)

mamasue said:


> 8 years ago, husband and I were living in the UK. He's originally from the Midwest (Iowa), and lived in Connecticut for 20 years. We narrowed it down to a few places, (California....too expensive. Up north.... harsh winters...Florida...great for vacations, but that's all!!) and stuck a pin in a map....it landed in Georgia. Our plan was.... see if we like it, and, if not, think again. Well... we loved it...we stayed, and wouldn't live anywhere else. We sold my 1-bedroom mousebox of a house in the UK, bought a lovely huge house with an acre of land and a pool, and still had money left over. Atlanta has a ton of job opportunities, the people are super-friendly, winters are mild, and summers are long. I can't think of a better place to be!! BTW...Elton John has a house in Atlanta. If it's good enough for him, it's good enough for me!!:hippie:


Atlanta is a lovely place! Good idea by the way


----------



## SteveJack (Jun 19, 2014)

How about California..? I think it's a good place too


----------



## jake1974 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi Tania. My family and I are moving from Brighton UK to the US in March of next year. My wife has accepted a job relocation offer in DC. I've been researching the greater DC area for months and it seems to have alot to offer eg.- healthy economy/job market, a mix of urban,suburban,and rural, great opportunities for outdoor lovers sport/leisure, diversity of people and culture, decent public transport (by American standards), great schools,colleges,universities, etc.
Probably the main negative is the cost of living, primarily housing costs are quite high compared to other places in the US. Many also say traffic is horrific. But there's always pros and cons anywhere you live, particularly when living in or around cities/economic hubs. I've lived in Brighton (london by the sea) for 11 years, property prices here are extortionate and horrible traffic is the norm. Especially commuting to greater London area.
We've decided to move to Vienna, Virginia after visiting the area about 2 months ago. Our impressions of Vienna are that it's charming (small town America feel),spacious (Waay more space for your money than the UK),and friendly (hopefully a good mix of southern charm and northern ermm..wit? Obviously I'm speculating somewhat as I haven't lived there yet, and I know that there are many other great cities and towns to consider. One other bonus for the DC area..-Washington Dulles Int.- Heathrow flight time- 6 1/2 hours.
Sorry everyone, didn't mean to write a book. Too exited not to indulge!


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

jake1974 said:


> Hi Tania. My family and I are moving from Brighton UK to the US in March of next year. My wife has accepted a job relocation offer in DC. I've been researching the greater DC area for months and it seems to have alot to offer eg.- healthy economy/job market, a mix of urban,suburban,and rural, great opportunities for outdoor lovers sport/leisure, diversity of people and culture, decent public transport (by American standards), great schools,colleges,universities, etc.
> Probably the main negative is the cost of living, primarily housing costs are quite high compared to other places in the US. Many also say traffic is horrific. But there's always pros and cons anywhere you live, particularly when living in or around cities/economic hubs. I've lived in Brighton (london by the sea) for 11 years, property prices here are extortionate and horrible traffic is the norm. Especially commuting to greater London area.
> We've decided to move to Vienna, Virginia after visiting the area about 2 months ago. Our impressions of Vienna are that it's charming (small town America feel),spacious (Waay more space for your money than the UK),and friendly (hopefully a good mix of southern charm and northern ermm..wit? Obviously I'm speculating somewhat as I haven't lived there yet, and I know that there are many other great cities and towns to consider. One other bonus for the DC area..-Washington Dulles Int.- Heathrow flight time- 6 1/2 hours.
> Sorry everyone, didn't mean to write a book. Too exited not to indulge!


Hey, Jake, you are right on target. See my post above on the DC region. I lived in northern Virginia for more than 20 years till last year, and you have hit all the high points correctly. Alas, lovely as Vienna is, it is smack dab in traffic nightmare central. It depends upon where you work, of course, but in most aspects, you will find that you'll be planning most of your daily and weekly moves around traffic patterns. Other than that, great place. You just have to learn patience in traffic, that it's not a global plot against you (it WAS, against me, however) and live through it calmly.


----------



## jake1974 (Jun 15, 2014)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Hey, Jake, you are right on target. See my post above on the DC region. I lived in northern Virginia for more than 20 years till last year, and you have hit all the high points correctly. Alas, lovely as Vienna is, it is smack dab in traffic nightmare central. It depends upon where you work, of course, but in most aspects, you will find that you'll be planning most of your daily and weekly moves around traffic patterns. Other than that, great place. You just have to learn patience in traffic, that it's not a global plot against you (it WAS, against me, however) and live through it calmly.


 Hi Meritorious-MM,
Thanks, good to here a confirmation from someone who's lived there. Yes, well, traffic is not something I look forward to, but I'm used to it already. That's not to say I've been elightened with any traffic-calming zen. But what can you do but try to avoid it, and if your stuck in it, realize that one day you will hopefully be compensated for it in heaven (as long as you keep the swearing to a minimum). Damn! That's me out. Must research alternative afterlife reward schemes.
Anyways, I'll just be happy to know that when I get to my destination (after driving, not dying) I'll have somewhere to park eg.-driveway/garage, parking lot,etc. I currently spend/waste rediculous amounts of time/money on fuel, parking, and fines, because I live in a city that if you don't pay, you can't park. And that is definitely a plot against me, as the British are the best at finding ways of taxing.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

jake1974 said:


> Hi Meritorious-MM,
> Thanks, good to here a confirmation from someone who's lived there. Yes, well, traffic is not something I look forward to, but I'm used to it already. That's not to say I've been elightened with any traffic-calming zen. But what can you do but try to avoid it, and if your stuck in it, realize that one day you will hopefully be compensated for it in heaven (as long as you keep the swearing to a minimum). Damn! That's me out. Must research alternative afterlife reward schemes.
> Anyways, I'll just be happy to know that when I get to my destination (after driving, not dying) I'll have somewhere to park eg.-driveway/garage, parking lot,etc. I currently spend/waste rediculous amounts of time/money on fuel, parking, and fines, because I live in a city that if you don't pay, you can't park. And that is definitely a plot against me, as the British are the best at finding ways of taxing.


Jake, one way commuters cope is to use local roads that head to the same place. NOTE: Make sure you don't buy or rent a house on one such route. That is, don't only look at it on Saturday and Sunday, when most folks visit possible houses to buy or rent. You can study a map or ask neighbors, co-workers, but a good percentage of people in Northern Virginia take to local roads to get to jobs. I did it myself, especially initially when I was terrified of facing the commuter monster.

For five years, I lived in Tyson's Corner, which is the next town down Rt. 123 from Vienna, only about three miles. Another piece of advice is to try to get a lot of chores done outside of Saturday late morning to afternoon. Vienna is just crushed by cars. it has such a pretty "downtown" along 123, but traffic just inches along on Saturdays.

Really, traffic was one of the reasons we finally bailed and moved further south to Prince William County, which is before the developers chomped their way down there. Again, it all depends on where you work. If in DC, then it's best to live as close as financially possible, but of course there is a trade off in the size of a house or plot it's on,


----------

